# Question on Solar for my RV



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have a 28 foot camp trailer with 2 6 volt batteries, we have power and water at our property but was interested in getting a small solar setup to keep the batteries charged if SHTF, what all would I need to get?? I am a total retard when it comes to solar power. My main goal it to have light and heat at night, I have switched Most of the bulbs to led and plan on switching the rest this next spring, So the batteries would power a few 12v led lights and the blower for the furnace.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

1 - 140 watt solar panel
1 - 12 volt 6 amp solar controller
2- 12 volt 110 amp batteries


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

here is a good 85 watt panel

85 Watt 12 Volt Unlimited Solar High Efficiency Solar Panel


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

solar controllers

SunSaver » Morningstar Corporation


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Solar panel(s), controller, & wiring since you already have two batteries.

Roof mounted panels aren't very efficient as they can't be adjusted for the time of year which basically changes every month. I would be inclined to go with this:
https://www.solarblvd.com/product_info.php?cPath=1_269&products_id=2756


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Northern Arizona Wind & Sun has quite a few kits which contain everything you need, including hardware. They have some of the lowest prices anywhere, and their 800 number puts you in contact with an excellent sales staff who are willing to take the time to answer all your questions. They are also willing to answer your questions if you aren't planning on buying anything. Great deals from a great company, what else do you want?

Northern Arizona Wind & Sun


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

You can buy solar battery chargers at RV stores, Tractor supply, etc.
They can only be used when parked.
Clip the wires onto the terminals, set the panel in the sun.


----------



## whoppo (Nov 9, 2012)

We used this as a starter kit for our RV... most of what you need to get going for $185 shipped.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00BFCNFRM/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Additional panels are about $150 shipped and easily added to the above kit.

Amazon.com : RENOGY 100 Watt 100w Monocrystalline Photovoltaic PV Solar Panel Module 12V Battery Charging : Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

What about your refrigerator? Even if you will you be running it on propane, it still needs about 1/2 to 1 amp to operate the electronics in it.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

Thanks all for the Ideas, now to check out all the links posted, and yea I forgot about the fridge.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Something to consider is heat of summer you want to park your RV in the shade which can be 20 degrees cooler. Solar panels are the roof are going to barely work. To be able to take the panels out of a bay & put them out in the sun can be a distinct advantage.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I wish I'd bought more solar panels when there was a glut of panels on the market so they were really cheap a few years ago. Back then I was getting panels for about $1 a watt with free shipping.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Fridge? That's what the battery is for--


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

tango said:


> Fridge? That's what the battery is for--


Yea, just trying to list all my power using devices,


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

the trailer I am talking about is the one on the right.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Dont do solar build if you dont understandcsolar you may ruin your equipment and risk fire.

Know what you are doing. Learn about electricity first.

I suggedt getting an all in one system you know the standaline systems you plug into no setup required.

Ifyou do you homework i recommend unisolar.

Iam willing to teach you electricity / electronics mesage me.

can also offer you prepping consulting.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

What are your plans if you run out of propane for the fridge? Go to AC from an inverter?
I had to do that once in my RV. The pilot light/burner's thermo couple went bad and I had $70 of fresh frozen fish from Pensacola, FL I was bringing home to Illinois. I had to use the inverter to run the fridge/freezer on 120VAC and it saved the fish. But the engine was running to keep the batteries up and at night, I was plugged in to AC. My fridge, probably similar to yours needed 1.1 amp @120 VAC so that was 11+ amps from the battery into the inverter per hour. That's a lot, 24/7.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Combination refrigerators the control panel works on 12VDC so they draw very little electricity. But when you run them on 120VAC versus propane they can draw quite a bit of power & don't cool as well as with propane. An issue with running a frig on propane is it has to be fairly level to work right. And then too there is the issue with all the Norcold LP fires.

Now, if you have a self contained RV it has a built in generator. You can install if it doesn't already have one, a low battery voltage automatic unit to kick on the generator to charge the batteries.
That being said, the first sign of frig problems some just replace the RV frig with an apartment size standard 120VAC frig adding some extra batteries. And solar panels.

I think it was early last summer Obummer increased the import tax of Chinese solar panels. So the cost of the panels went to over $1 per watt again. But there are still buys out there.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

RV, gas/electric fridges are ammonia evaporative type. The ammonia is heated and circulates as the coolant and for this reason they must be as level as possible to be as effective as possible. The old ones (ten years plus) were very finicky, the new one a little less about being level. The books I've read say if you don't notice the floor being off, the fridge will be fine, but the closer to level the better. Some fridges are AC/DC/Gas and while they use 12 VDC for control, they also can use 12 VDC for heating the ammonia. I would prefer to have that type rather than change 12 VDC to 120 VAC and waste some power in the change to AC.

If your fridge goes out, or for those who want a fridge needing no electricity, here is a link. https://www.thenaturalhome.com/gasappliances.htm
This gas fridge* needs no electricity* but has a 120 VAC plug for running out of gas, etc. I looks just the same size and shape as my Dometic AC/GAS fridge in my RV.


----------



## jeff70 (Jan 29, 2014)

we do have a generator, I just hate listing to the stupid thing, we Don't keep any food in the trailer that requires refrigeration for longer than the time we are there, If I was to loose the fridge it would be a minor inconvenience, just have to get used to warm drinks , I am new to solar but not electricity, and have spent my life working on 12v and 24v systems, Just never messed with solar power. I am thinking of getting a all in one package like Will suggested and then just upgrade and add on as my needs and experience grow.


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Crosley IcyBall

There are ways around "normal" refrigeration.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

jeff70 said:


> we do have a generator, I just hate listing to the stupid thing, we Don't keep any food in the trailer that requires refrigeration for longer than the time we are there, If I was to loose the fridge it would be a minor inconvenience, just have to get used to warm drinks , I am new to solar but not electricity, and have spent my life working on 12v and 24v systems, Just never messed with solar power. I am thinking of getting a all in one package like Will suggested and then just upgrade and add on as my needs and experience grow.


Check out this site.
How To Size and Install Solar Panels on Your RV, RV Batteries, Estimating Power Consumption and RV Inverter Installation

Solar RV Panels ? Camp Anywhere In Style - Solar RV Panels

This guy take you thru the whole process of installing solar panels on his RV.


----------

